# Hedgie name ideas?



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I posted in the general questions forum about my first hedgie that I will be adopting in a month. I am really really at a loss of what to name him. I know that he won't care, but I'm an author, and names really matter to me.

He has one eye. He lost it when he was a baby in an accident. It isn't really known what exactly happened, but she took him to the vet as soon as she noticed, but couldn't save the eye.

She said he's very sweet and likes to cuddle. (I don't expect any cuddling immediately, obviously. I've done my hedgie behavior research. He can take as long as he needs to get used to me. ) 

I won't name him until I meet him. His name is currently Snickers, but I have a traditon of naming my pets. I have 2 options. I could name him something that ignores the eye, or give him a name that acknowledges it, yet respects it. 

I'm looking for a clever name, preferably literary or mythological. Archaeological would be great too. 

So far, I'm considering: Alastor (Mad Eye Moody), Fury (after Nick Fury), Horus (referring to the Eye of Horus in Egyptian mythology), and Odin (Norse).

Any suggestions? I also posted a picture


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Im really awful at deciding on names... So I don't have any suggestions. But I know a lot of people wait until they actually bring their hedgie home for a few days. After spending some time with your hedgie you might find out something about his personality that could transition into a great name!! 

Sorry if that didn't help but I just thought I might comment  

Good luck on the name picking!!!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm thinking Moyo, which is Swahili for heart.  It has nothing to do with the eye, but I think it suits him.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's a beautiful name!!


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

My personal favorite is Alastor Moody. I'm a huge fan of the HP series. Moyo is a very sweet and elegant name.  If you want to go for Greek Mythology, there was a cyclopes named Polyphemus, son of Poseidon. I agree with sc2001 though. Wait until you spend time with your hedgie to see what his personality is like. I'm having a bit of trouble naming my hedgehog myself, and I completely know the feeling. I'm a writer as well and to name anything needs to have meaning. 

I find that Moyo would be very appropriate as your hedgie will take up a large space in your own heart. Good luck with the naming process! When will you be taking him home?


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

In a month  I'm ticking off the days. It's better that way and better for him because I won't be able to afford everything he needs until two weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## Mae (Dec 13, 2014)

wow, those r some great names.
maybe, wink? short and sweet 
moody is also awesome, not only does it touch on your hedgies unique look but also speaks to most hedgies sensitive (and endearing) temperments...
good luck and have fun bondin' with your new quilled companion!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I like Moyo. He looks completely adorable. I like the other names too, but some of them sound too 'strong' for him (if you get what I mean - he just looks like a total cutie and some of the names don't seem fitting  )


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Moyo stuck.  His full name is Moyo Mwizi, which means "Heart thief." It's very accurate because my dad wasn't willing to support me getting a hedgehog until I sent him a picture of Moyo. After that, he went "how easily are they transported" and agreed that his making the cage would be my Christmas present. Dad still doesn't want to admit he's completely smitten by Moyo.  He saw Moyo anointing last night and said "....weird animal..." but then was endearingly looking at Moyo when he thought I wasn't watching. 
Moyo is definitely a special and very loved hedgie here.  He really lives up to his name! Hehe.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

I vote for Colette! It's a great French writer, plus it sounds fun to pronounce in English (to me, anyways). It's sophisticated and sassy.


----------

